# dvc and svc in a mono block????



## oneal127 (Sep 21, 2015)

I have an old Pioneer TS-W302 and a kicker 07CRV122. The kicker is dvc at 2ohms per coil. I connected the two coils in series to make the impedance double to 4 ohms. Then i wired the two speakers to (pioneer is a svc at 4ohms) together parallel to bring them back down to 2ohms. I have them hooked up to a 2ohm stable mono block that is pushing 500w rms. My questons are:

1) Is this safe? If not, what could happen?
2) How many watts is being pushed to each speaker?
3) Are there any other options I have?


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Mixing and matching 2 different subwoofers doesn't usually work well unless they are on independent channels, and in different enclosure space. The two subwoofers will have different frequency responses and T/S parameters that will likely reduce the sound quality. 

In theory, you have 250 watts AVAILABLE to each speaker (that doesn't mean that's what they are getting, just that the amp is capable of giving each one that much), but even though they are both wired to "4 ohms" neither one is truly 4 ohms. They will have different impedance, and that impedance will change with the frequency.

The options you have are:
Try it
Use one or the other subwoofer
Sell one and get a match for the one you keep


----------



## oneal127 (Sep 21, 2015)

will this do any damage to my amp or speakers?


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

the amp should see a nominal 2 ohm load and it's possible that the combined output of both drivers will sound decent.

there is no harm in the way they are wired and each sub will draw whatever it's impedance curve allows.

if both subs are around 3.6 ohms @ 80 hz, then the SPL of each will be taken into account, they may not combine as a pair of same/same would, but they will likely produce more output than one driver will using 4 ohms impedance on the same amp.


There's no reason I can see why the combo won't work or work safely.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

yes, its not recommended but its totally safe to do this.


----------



## oneal127 (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks guys. By my calculations the dvc will get about 333 watts n the svc will get about 166 watts, Coming from a 500w rms amp for 2ohms. Is that right? And if so will that damage anything. The svc can handle 150rms. Do I just not push it too hard or what?


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

since one sub is a single 4 ohm and one sub is acting as a single 4 ohm with terminal connected in series impedance, they should receive the same amount of power. One sub may have a lower operating impedance than the other, but the differences should be slight.

If the amp is capable of 500 watts at 2 ohms loading, then both subs should each receive 250 watts.

Any other wiring configuration other than series wiring for the DVC sub, and parallel wiring for the pair of subs, will be incorrect and an unsatisfactory result.


----------



## oneal127 (Sep 21, 2015)

the svc is 400watts max and 150rms. if the amp is pushing 250watts out, what should i do to make sure that i do not blow the speaker? what will the speaker do if its getting too much power?


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

oneal127 said:


> the svc is 400watts max and 150rms. if the amp is pushing 250watts out, what should i do to make sure that i do not blow the speaker? what will the speaker do if its getting too much power?


The speaker is rated for 400 Wpeak and 150 Wrms and the amp channel is rated for 250 Wrms, even though you're exceeding the Wrms rating of the speaker you're not exceeding the Wpeak rating of the speaker, 250 Wrms channel with a 150 Wrms subwoofer is just about perfect..

Both subwoofers combined will receive 500 Wrms / 2 = 250 Wrms to each subwoofer..

Relax and enjoy the fruits of your labor 

FYI: Music is dynamic so the subwoofer doesn't receive 250 Wrms unless it's asked to reproduce a 20 Hz signal..


----------

